# Another Collection of Cornice Boards Completed



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Just delivered 3 new cornice board designs to a client yesterday and thought I would share the pictures.*

*Wished I could figure out to put a caption above each picture...hmmm*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Oops! Should have put this under projects....Well, since I don't know how to move it...oh well.........*

*Trappeur*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very creative. Maybe you could post some fabrication details.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

That is very cool stuff, you have a very interesting style...I love the bed, table ,lamp and wall coverings . Very much with the times!!! Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

And the chair....I like it all!!


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thankyou for the compliments Rick...I really do enjoy making them...The bed and chair are hickory, and the sofa table has a pine top with sourwood legs....*

*Trappeur*


----------

